# Tamarindo Costa Rica



## bb7813 (Feb 15, 2010)

Heading there in April, anybody ever fished there?


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

I went there 3 years ago on a surfing trip with some roommates from college. We didn't have time to fish so I specifically didn't research so I wouldn't be tempted. However, I remember thinking there wasn't much in the way of fishing there. I found a local to take me out in Santa Teresa (3-4 hours south on the peninsula). I think Jaco has more captains available.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Look to http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/family-fishing-trip-to-costa-rica for info. Maybe John has been back there recently.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Look to Gone Fishing for info. Maybe John has been back there recently.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/family-fishing-trip-to-costa-rica.129900/


----------



## commander (Jan 9, 2016)

Been there fishing ,Awsome, take salmon rods with spinning reels 25lbs line,rapala.


----------



## bb7813 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the info


----------

